

We’ll Work for Peanuts. But We Won’t Work Without Meaning - sharkweek
http://moz.com/rand/well-work-for-peanuts-but-we-wont-work-without-meaning/

======
_crumbs
Interesting. I have been developing an educational game for well over a year
now and was supposed to be released a few months ago. We got to 4 weeks before
the deadline and the boss came in and had a one-to-one with myself to explain
we needed to put the date back, he just wasn't happy with the product. As
frustrating as that was, the game is now in much better shape, far closer to
how we had imagined it from the start. One point I would make, as a very small
company (only two full time guys, myself and our artists) we had to create
short term contracts to help out at various times. The rate of pay for them
was ridiculously low (as was ours), and we truly got what we paid for. If you
pay peanuts be prepared to get monkeys.

